# Random hints and tips



## Cuckoo Bananas (Nov 6, 2011)

This is a thread for very random hints and tips ......

1. Wear sunnies when driving in the rain - you can actually see better. 

2. Natural cold sore remedy - Use your own ear wax. As soon as you feel the tingle rub your _clean _ finger in your ear until it feels a little waxy and then apply to your cold sore spot, (don't let anyone see you though lol) and do it as often as you remember to do it and your cold sore won't come up, or of already up it goes away almost overnight. Tried and tested definitely worked for me!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 6, 2011)

I love number 2.  :wink:


----------



## Crafty Rose (Nov 6, 2011)

Only Aussies will be able to do this but, to help ulcers in your mouth dab a bit of vegemite on.  It will sting like the bejeezous but it will help to clear them quickly.  Advice was given by someone who had a lot of uclers from cancer treatment, I have done it and definitely helps.


----------



## Healinya (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok, here comes a silly American question lol. What r sunnies? My first guess is sunglasses...


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 6, 2011)

Healinya said:
			
		

> Ok, here comes a silly American question lol. What r sunnies? My first guess is sunglasses...



Yes, sunglasses. We have a habit of doing that. Biscuits are biccies. Underwear are undies and so on.


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Nov 6, 2011)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> Healinya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And chooks are chickens  I had to add that in cause I confused alot of Americans on a goat forum once lol.

I heard about using vegemite once but it was on cold sores, never worked, I kept licking the stuff off lol


----------



## Fyrja (Nov 6, 2011)

Here's an old southern one.  Place a scoopful of grits on an anthill.  The ants will die within a few days.  No more ant hill.


----------



## Relle (Nov 7, 2011)

Crafty Rose said:
			
		

> Only Aussies will be able to do this but, to help ulcers in your mouth dab a bit of vegemite on.  It will sting like the bejeezous but it will help to clear them quickly.  Advice was given by someone who had a lot of uclers from cancer treatment, I have done it and definitely helps.


 or eat a lot of vegemite on toast   .


----------



## Relle (Nov 7, 2011)

Fyrja said:
			
		

> Here's an old southern one.  Place a scoopful of grits on an anthill.  The ants will die within a few days.  No more ant hill.


What are grits ? no grits in Australia - I don't think  :? , but plenty of chooks   .he he


----------



## Healinya (Nov 7, 2011)

Grits r a southen food... I'm too chook to try them, looks like a mix between cream corn, rice, and mashed potatoes... 

But, if u don't know what a grit is, then that means u have never had the privilege of watching one of the funniest movies of all time.... My Cousin Vinny (Joe pesci, marissa tomei, Ralph machhio)....


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Nov 7, 2011)

Canadian version of grits: pour maple syrup on them!  Yum!

Another remedy for canker sores in the mouth would be to swish with warm salt water two times a day.  Works for me.


----------



## Fyrja (Nov 7, 2011)

Grits are a cereal made of roughly ground dried corn.  They puff up in hot water, and are absolutely delicious.

Italians have a version too, they call it polenta.


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Nov 7, 2011)

Healinya said:
			
		

> Grits r a southen food... I'm too *chook* to try them, looks like a mix between cream corn, rice, and mashed potatoes...
> 
> But, if u don't know what a grit is, then that means u have never had the privilege of watching one of the funniest movies of all time.... My Cousin Vinny (Joe pesci, marissa tomei, Ralph machhio)....



Healinya: This term gave me a good chuckle. I think i'll use this on DH next time he want's me to do something. I'll say..."No hon, i'm too chook to try it" it'll be worth it to see the look of confusion on his face


----------



## Traceyann (Nov 8, 2011)

Im laughing at the aussie slang ....we have wally's too lol they are twits ....I had a Japanese student once and i told her to go and jump in the shower ....lol ....total confusion lol


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 8, 2011)

I can see this thread degenerating into one more about Aussie slang. Don't forget DAG. What is a dag? A dag is a piece of poo that hangs from a sheep's bum or an affectionate term for someone we like, who is a bit of a character. See the connection? No, neither do I but if we should ever call you a dag, you can be sure that we like you a lot.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 8, 2011)

Fyrja said:
			
		

> Grits are a cereal made of roughly ground dried corn.  They puff up in hot water, and are absolutely delicious.
> 
> Italians have a version too, they call it polenta.



I always wondered what polenta was...


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Nov 8, 2011)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> I can see this thread degenerating into one more about Aussie slang. Don't forget DAG. What is a dag? A dag is a piece of poo that hangs from a sheep's bum or an affectionate term for someone we like, who is a bit of a character. See the connection? No, neither do I but if we should ever call you a dag, you can be sure that we like you a lot.



BG: I remember as a child growing up my mother would always be saying "Hurry up, rattle ya dags" ROFL oh my goodness, that was such a feral thing to say when I look back on it haha.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Alot is not a word, it is two words a lot.

From your grammar natzi!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Nov 8, 2011)

Crafty Rose said:
			
		

> Only Aussies will be able to do this but, to help ulcers in your mouth dab a bit of vegemite on.  It will sting like the bejeezous but it will help to clear them quickly.  Advice was given by someone who had a lot of uclers from cancer treatment, I have done it and definitely helps.


 ... and Kiwi's ... my parents taught us this as children in New Zealand ... we grewup eating vegemite ... like most Kiwi Kids do!

Love slang!


----------



## Crafty Rose (Nov 8, 2011)

Grits= polenta.  I though polenta as cornmeal/used for corn bread?

I once read that only in Australia is someone you don't like "A bit of a bastard" and your best mate "A complete bastard" and it is true.

And to people not from Australia, yes we do use the bastard a bit more freely than everywhere else in the world.


----------



## Crafty Rose (Nov 8, 2011)

Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> ... and Kiwi's ... my parents taught us this as children in New Zealand ... we grewup eating vegemite ... like most Kiwi Kids do!
> 
> Love slang!



right I hope you aren;t trying to take Vegemite too, First Lamingtons, then pavlovas and now vegemite.

How is it kiwi's won't claim Russell Crowe?


----------



## Dragonkaz (Nov 8, 2011)

Crafty Rose said:
			
		

> Dragonkaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes ... and we do claim Russell Crowe ... as we do Derryn Hinch, Sir Joh Bjelke-Petersen, Sam Neill, John Clarke, Kate Brookes-Peterson, Shihad, Crowded House etc.  ... and any one else who seems worth claiming!  LOL


----------



## Traceyann (Nov 8, 2011)

LMAO @ Dags......oh i still call my g/friends dags lol when they do something funny or silly ....and Russel Crowe!!


----------



## Traceyann (Nov 8, 2011)

what about the servo, or bottleo....


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 8, 2011)

well I have to chime in here and say I  had never heard of driving through at a bottle store until I came to live in Aussie.............that one really did crack me up................You drive through at Mc D's not the bottle store!!!!!


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 8, 2011)

Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> Crafty Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dragonkaz I think we invented Weet-bix as well


----------



## carebear (Nov 8, 2011)

poor dental health is linked to cardiac crap.    so even if you don't want to, go to the dentist regularly.

bumblebees DO have stingers.  and they aren't barbed which means that they can sting over and over.  if they wish.  but they rarely do cuz they're such mellow little buggers.


----------



## Crafty Rose (Nov 8, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Dragonkaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The flightless birds are planning world domination.


----------



## Fyrja (Nov 8, 2011)

Crafty Rose said:
			
		

> Grits= polenta.  I though polenta as cornmeal/used for corn bread?



There are slight differences between grits and polenta, but they are basically the same thing.

http://www.cookthink.com/reference/4485/Whats_the_difference_between_polenta_and_grits



			
				Soapygurl said:
			
		

> Alot is not a word, it is two words a lot.
> 
> From your grammar natzi!



http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/04/alot-is-better-than-you-at-everything.html


LMFAO at Dags.  We do something like that down here in the deep south too.  The term is dingleberry, it refers to poo hanging off a dogs butt.  We tend to call our friends dingleberries.


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Nov 8, 2011)

Dragonkaz: I never grew up in kiwi land eating v/mite, it was always Marmite. Not until we got here to Oz did we eat v/mite, although I don't remember either tasting much different if at all lol


----------



## Relle (Nov 9, 2011)

Pretty n Plain said:
			
		

> Healinya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We probably wouldn't use 'Chook' in a sentence to say that  :?  we'd say chicken, its more that its a chook when you buy a cooked chook or the chooks in the pen out the back.  Hope your not totally confused after that, Aussie slang is hard to work out out.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Nov 10, 2011)

Pretty n Plain said:
			
		

> Dragonkaz: I never grew up in kiwi land eating v/mite, it was always Marmite. Not until we got here to Oz did we eat v/mite, although I don't remember either tasting much different if at all lol


  We had both available in the supermarkets, but we never had marmite in our house.

At home there's always great debates ... vegemite vs marmite ... ford vs chev ... South vs North ... union vs league ... jandals vs barefeet ... Otago vs Canterbury ... Neil Finn vs Tim Finn ...


----------



## lauramw71 (Nov 21, 2011)

Ok, I've heard of vegemite, but have to ask.. what exactly IS it?


----------



## Crafty Rose (Nov 21, 2011)

lauramw71 said:
			
		

> Ok, I've heard of vegemite, but have to ask.. what exactly IS it?


It is a yeast extract.  It is black/very dark brown.  It is very salty can can be eaten on toast, put on vita wheat (big cracker type things) with butter and smooshed to make worms, and even mixed with water to make stock for soup/stews.

Looks like axel grease in the jar though.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 22, 2011)

Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> Pretty n Plain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what on earth is a jandal -_-


----------



## Traceyann (Nov 22, 2011)

Vegemite is YUMMMM....most kids love it here...some like a lot some like a smidgin....on toast , bread, with banana, or honey ....in hot water ( yuck but my dad swears by it ) ....

I think a jandal is a thong...


And in Australia its Fiord Vs Holden....am a holden girl myself hehe


----------



## lauramw71 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hmmm...  must be an aquired taste?  lol   I don't want to offend, and PLEASE don't take it that way, but the description doesn't sound too appealing.  LOL


----------



## Traceyann (Nov 23, 2011)

lol Laura...beleive me it doesnt look too appealing either as its black....and from what all my previous international students say, I think it is definately an aquired taste


----------



## Dragonkaz (Nov 23, 2011)

tasha said:
			
		

> Dragonkaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It depends on what country you're from as to what it might be called.  

In Oz they're called a thong ... whereas we Kiwi's refer to tiny undies as a thong!

In Fiji they're called flip flops.

Plus I'm sure there's other names for our national footwear! ... well that and gumboots ... although not at the same time.  Jandals in summer and gumboots in winter.  LOL


----------



## Dragonkaz (Nov 23, 2011)

lauramw71 said:
			
		

> Hmmm...  must be an aquired taste?  lol   I don't want to offend, and PLEASE don't take it that way, but the description doesn't sound too appealing.  LOL


 It doesn't sound great but it tastes fantastic!  Good vegemite is a dark brown colour and quite earthy with a salty flavour.  I never add salt to food, but I'll sometimes add vegemite to vegie stews.

I love vegemite and cheese on crackers ... yummie!  Also vegemite and tomatoes on crackers ... yummie!  I have friends who love vegemite and lettuce ... ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## lauramw71 (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a friend who likes peanut butter and mayo sandwiches!  ACK!

I'm glad noone took offense.. lol   I erased it a few times before typing it.

And everytime I see this thread I keep getting that Men in Hats song in my head.. one line..  something something vegemite sandwich!  lol


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 24, 2011)

We don't get offended very easily Laura. Vegemite and cheese for me, or vegemite on toast with lots of butter first or really, really fresh white bread with a goodly amount of butter and a thin smear of vegemite. Love it.  :wink:


----------



## Traceyann (Nov 24, 2011)

"Down Under" song, and its a long the lines of ....he just smiled and gave me a vegemite sandwich .....

Its a song by men at work


----------



## Crafty Rose (Nov 25, 2011)

lauramw71 said:
			
		

> Hmmm...  must be an aquired taste?  lol   I don't want to offend, and PLEASE don't take it that way, but the description doesn't sound too appealing.  LOL



it doesn;t but i guess if you are fed it from the time you are "knee high to a grasshopper" you aquire the taste.  And no we definitely aren't easily offend.


----------

